# Legit (hypothetical) PSL 10/10 (female)



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 13, 2019)

used to be part of my sig back in the lookism days


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Dec 13, 2019)

AutisticBeaner said:


> used to be part of my sig back in the lookism days


My future wife.


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Dec 13, 2019)

Psl goes up to 8.


----------



## Cody (Dec 13, 2019)

eyes said:


> Psl goes up to 8.


7 next year


----------



## Virgincel (Dec 13, 2019)

>manjaw
0/10


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## StoicNihilist (Dec 13, 2019)

It's all subjective. But this dude is a 10/10 psl to me:





I'd give my left leg to look like this and be 6'2.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 13, 2019)

AutisticBeaner said:


> used to be part of my sig back in the lookism days


Damn


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 13, 2019)

StoicNihilist said:


> It's all subjective. But this dude is a 10/10 psl to me:
> View attachment 192304
> 
> 
> I'd give my left leg to look like this and be 6'2.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 13, 2019)

eyes said:


> Psl goes up to 8.


In the case of humans it does.


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 13, 2019)

StoicNihilist said:


> It's all subjective. But this dude is a 10/10 psl to me:
> View attachment 192304
> 
> 
> I'd give my left leg to look like this and be 6'2.


The model I think my face is most similar to proportions wise so I always liked him a lot.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 13, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> The model I think my face is most similar to proportions wise so I always liked him a lot.


He's just the model that looks the most average


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 13, 2019)

AutisticBeaner said:


> He's just the model that looks the most average


Brutal son ngl


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Averagecel (Dec 13, 2019)

This is a hypothetical 10/10 male.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 13, 2019)

why are you all talking about males


----------



## bassfreak (Dec 13, 2019)

AutisticBeaner said:


> used to be part of my sig back in the lookism days


holy shit
perfection



ImprovLoser said:


> My future wife.


----------



## Averagecel (Dec 13, 2019)

AutisticBeaner said:


> why are you all talking about males


Because we're gay.


----------



## Solidcoin (Dec 13, 2019)

AutisticBeaner said:


> He's just the model that looks the most average


The way this thread got derailed to male models jfl


----------



## basedcircassian (Dec 13, 2019)

nope


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 13, 2019)

Averagecel said:


> This is a hypothetical 10/10 male.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Dec 14, 2019)

AutisticBeaner said:


> used to be part of my sig back in the lookism days


Are there any real life lookalikes to her?


----------



## looksmaxxed (Dec 14, 2019)

10/10 cougar





10/10 male





10/10 female




that foid looks like you could punt her over a goal with no effort. 4'8 fuck toy foids with wrists thinner than your cock are ideal


----------



## godsmistake (Dec 15, 2019)

woah, she's perfect


----------



## didntreadlol (Dec 15, 2019)

upper eyelid exposure


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Dec 15, 2019)

2200 average woman after eugenics and genetic engineering.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 15, 2019)

didntreadlol said:


> upper eyelid exposure


are you sure you'd find her more attractive if her eyes were hooded?


----------



## looksmaxxed (Dec 15, 2019)

penis thicker than her ankles theory


----------



## didntreadlol (Dec 15, 2019)

AutisticBeaner said:


> are you sure you'd find her more attractive if her eyes were hooded?


yes


----------



## Reggina Calcio (Dec 15, 2019)

AutisticBeaner said:


> why are you all talking about males


Most pslers are secretly gay kek


----------



## IndianJock (Dec 15, 2019)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Are there any real life lookalikes to her?


Yes a girl who looked like that wanted to go out with me JFL. Not appealing to me personally though. Like she seems too plain imo.

I prefer girls who look like this


----------

